# Minolta 70-210 f/3.5-4.5 question



## mygreenbird007 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi there -

Not sure if anyone can answer this, but I purchased one of these lenses at a bargain and I'm having some issues with the autofocus when the lens is fully extended to 210mm. I can focus at 210mm manually, so the issue is exclusively with the autofocus. It focuses fine at 70mm (when the back glass is closest to the sensor).

I shoot with a Konica Minolta 7D which has the same mount as the Sony Alpha cameras and this is one of the Maxxum lenses.

Any insight would be awesome. Please feel free to ask any other questions that might help diagnose the issue. Thanks!

EDIT: In case there were any questions about compatibility, just checked the lens on my MAXXUM 7000 film camera and it does the same thing.


----------

